# American Ultra Explodes onto Digital HD November 10 and Blu-ray and DVD November 24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jesse Eisenberg (Now You See Me) and Kristen Stewart (The Twilight Saga) star as two slackers-turned-secret weapons in the action-comedy American Ultra arriving on Digital HD November 10, and on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand November 24 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The knockout adventure from the director of the hit comedy Project X also starsTopher Grace (TV's "That 70's Show"), Connie Britton (TV's "Nashville"), Walton Goggins (TV's "Justified"), John Leguizamo (John Wick), Bill Pullman (Independence Day) and Tony Hale (HBO's "VEEP").

American Ultra is a dynamic thrill ride that mixes explosive action with edgy humor. Mike (Eisenberg) shares a small-town life with his girlfriend Phoebe (Stewart). But Mike's sleepy world goes wild after he discovers that he's actually a CIA sleeper agent with lethal fighting skills-and the target of government hitmen. Mike, the ultimate slacker, transforms into an ultra-attacker as he and Phoebe fight to survive in this exhilarating adventure.

Armed with a stockpile of extras, the American Ultra home entertainment release includes a behind-the-scenes documentary, a look at the unique weapons used in the film, gag reel, and audio commentary with the director. In addition, the American Ultra Blu-ray features DTS:X immersive audio technology. DTS:X replicates and conveys the fluid movement of sound by accurately matching sounds to what is visually occurring on - and off - the screen to create a richer soundscape than has previously been possible. The American Ultra Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $29.99 and $21.98, respectively.

BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Activating American Ultra" Documentary
"Assassinating on a Budget" Featurette
Gag ReeL
Audio Commentary with Director Nima Nourizadeh

*Subject to Change 

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: American Ultra © 2015 American Ultra, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for strong bloody violence, language throughout, drug use and some sexual content.
Genre: Action, Comedy
Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: NA
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish, English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 96 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.85:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.85:1)
Blu-rayAudio: EnglishDTS:X AudioTM, Spanish 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM, English 2.0 DTS Digital Surround Audio Optimized for Late Night Listening, English Descriptive Audio
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio​


----------

